# No tags except care instructions



## tbiggs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

We are not relabeling the tags with our brand just yet. With that said, is it better to leave in the t-shirt brand(gildan, hanes, anvil, etc.) as opposed to removing the name of the brand. I know we have to leave the care instruction in because of law, but does it matter if we remove the brand name?


----------



## MIKEHAWK (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: No tags except care instructions!!!!!!!!!*

I've considered this myself. I have a trademark in its final phase and I wondered if I should include custom tags. Then I did a reality check. Who cares about tags? 
That is the question.. Will your customers buy your product based on the name brand? Or will they buy it based on the overall product? 

Custom tags are an added expense. Will your customers care enough to pay extra for something that rubs their neck? Maybe they will? I myself, think it's a waste of $$. But that's just my opinion.. I still pay big $$ for that little red tag, that says LEVIS. If you use one, keep it simple, small and smooth.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: No tags except care instructions!!!!!!!!!*

I think if you leave the shirt without _*any*_ branding in it (be it your own or the blank manufacturer) a lot of people will find it very weird. Specifically a lot of people will assume 1) The shirt is a second, and/or 2) The shirt is a cheap dodgy sweatshop import.

So if you're not going to put your own brand in there, then yes, I'd leave the original manufacturer's brand.


----------



## tbiggs (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: No tags except care instructions!!!!!!!!!*



Solmu said:


> I think if you leave the shirt without _*any*_ branding in it (be it your own or the blank manufacturer) a lot of people will find it very weird. Specifically a lot of people will assume 1) The shirt is a second, and/or 2) The shirt is a cheap dodgy sweatshop import.
> 
> So if you're not going to put your own brand in there, then yes, I'd leave the original manufacturer's brand.


 
Thanks for the input Solmu!!!!!!


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

Hello Todd,

Please put your tag in the shirt!!!
While it may seam like a little thing it is a very important part of selling and marketing apparel.
If you make a **** and leave in the Gildan, AAA or Hanes tag when a potential buyer looks at the size tag they also notice the mfg label and instantly think ( this is a $3.00 tee with a print. why should I pay that much?)
The only label you can leave in and still command top $$$ is the American Apparel label because a potential buyer knows that a blank aa tee is $17.00 so with a print $20-22 dollars sounds about right.

I hope this info helps.
Michael


----------



## tbiggs (Jan 26, 2007)

mrebrandstudios said:


> Hello Todd,
> 
> Please put your tag in the shirt!!!
> While it may seam like a little thing it is a very important part of selling and marketing apparel.
> ...


 
Hey Michael,

While I attend to agree with you. This first run of 300 shirts, I am not sure about. We want to ad our label to our shirts, but at this moment we have that money allocated toward other things such as advertising, and development of website. We will definitely considerading our tag in the next round. Thanks for your input. Any other suggestions for this first round (with or without label)?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tbiggs said:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> While I attend to agree with you. This first run of 300 shirts, I am not sure about. We want to ad our label to our shirts, but at this moment we have that money allocated toward other things such as advertising, and development of website. We will definitely considerading our tag in the next round. Thanks for your input. Any other suggestions for this first round (with or without label)?


I think that's a smart move for starting out. 

If the budget is limited and it's between tags and advertising, I'd pick advertising 100 times out of 100. 

Pretty t-shirts with tags won't sell without advertising but great designs with a manufacturers brand label will sell all day with the right advertising.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> If the budget is limited and it's between tags and advertising, I'd pick advertising 100 times out of 100.
> 
> Pretty t-shirts with tags won't sell without advertising but great designs with a manufacturers brand label will sell all day with the right advertising.


For ecommerce definitely, for offline retail, pretty much the opposite.

(so, as always, define your market, and you'll know what to do)


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

i dont think you would have a problem holding off labels a month or two... think about it this way, if ur brand makes it big, itll be one of those stories people tell or u could bump them to "rare collection" status, just like those misprinted stamps comics etc, maybe even start a little trivia "did you know at first we started from scratch didt even have money to label etc, the first shirts wouldnt really represent much if labeled from a sales standpoint for now, ur goal is for your company to survive and in that manner i think advertising is much more of a priority if you want to be someone.. for now of course


----------

